
Bugatti Chiron smashes through the mythical 300 MPH barrier - innovateee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/2/20844610/bugatti-chiron-300-mph-record-speed
======
segfaultbuserr
Thanks for your submissions, but I recommend you to review the Guidelines.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Please don 't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated
> by your submissions._

------
PhilWright
> 'Watch the Bugatti Chiron smash through the mythical 300 mph barrier'

There is nothing mythical about a car travelling at 300mph, it has been done
before and nobody I know thinks that it is a myth. Going 300mph is not
breaking a barrier, there is nothing fundamental about ticking over to 300
that is a barrier. It is a milestone.

> 'how did they do it without just completely flying apart?'

Why would it fly apart? It was designed to travel that speed and other cars
have travelled that speed without flying apart. Aeroplanes travel much faster
and do not fly apart, why is it a question you would even ask?

